# NTRR is having a special on Seniors for the rest of the summer (Dallas area)



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

We have several pairs of bonded seniors that we'd love to find good homes for. From now until the end of August, if you adopt a pair of seniors, the adoption fee with be cut by 50%. Seniors make great pets. They may be a little slower and it may take them a little longer to get around, but the love an older lady or gentleman can give makes it all worthwhile.

Sheffield and Mancheseter. Fawn hooded male and fawn dalmatian male. Manchester has lung scaring from chronic myco and will need to be on/off antibiotics for life. These two are friendly but really don't like being picked up.
Sheffie:








Manchester:









George and Louie. Two year old overweight males. Both are showing beginning signs of HED
George: siamese male








Louie: Agouti bareback male









Milli and Vanilli. 18month old black hooded females. These two are super friendly and energetic and aren't showing their age at all.









Pip and Pebbles. 2yr+ males. Very sweet boys
Pip: Black dumbo bareback








Pebbles: Agouti dumbo bareback


----------

